# portage open 10/7/06



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Portage Lakes Bass Club will be holding an open at the New state park on october 7th. anyone interested can either contact jeff Brown @ 330-848-2546 or you can download and print off a copy of the offical sign-up sheet and mail it in.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Is there anyway to get this down to regular paper size so I can print it out??? Thanks WB


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i would save it, then open it and resize it, i appologize, maybe a mod could help me out?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Johnboy.........that helped, I made some copies and my hubby will take a few to work to give to the bass guys!!!   WB ( and more than likely we'll fish it unless its totally freezing out!!!!)


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

should be a fun tourney. we are hoping to add a spring open also if this goes well


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

for anyone interested in joining the day of the tournament, please pay by cash, as checks will not clear in time and will be refused. also, the earlier you sign up the better boat number you will have


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

here is a link to the weather,
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...e=3&site=cle&CiTemplate=1&map.x=192&map.y=166
looks good to me, hope to see some of you guys out there!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like the weather will be cooperative  

Louie and I will be fishing this one together  
Rob and Zach will be fishing from our boat.....

The competition is on!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Are you allowing sign ups at the ramp???
We might be attending? depending on my brothers work schedule.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sign ups will be allowed the morning of the tourney, cash only please


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Your lucky I won't be out there reel_lady, lol but Gregg will be. Good Luck to all I might show up at the weigh in


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just wanted to thank everyone who came out to fish with us today. nice turn-out for a beautiful day. 14.5+ won it and 10+ cashed a check


----------

